# Breea, Breeah, Brea, Breah, Bria, Briah



## mommy2be412

I want it to sound like Bree - Ah. What spelling do you like best? Or if you have a different spelling please let me know.


----------



## amytrisha

Brea  Its cute!


----------



## twinmummy06

I like Bria :)


----------



## lizmageeful

Ive always seen it spelled Bria. :)


----------



## JJKCB

Brea (i think Bria will be pronounced bry-a like Brian without the n)


----------



## twinmummy06

JJKCB said:


> Brea (i think Bria will be pronounced bry-a)


Funny you say that because I read Brea as Bree :haha:


----------



## xjesx

Bria.


----------



## BubsMom17

I read Brea as Bray-uh, but probably because I live in Southern California and it is a Spanish word that is the name of a city (La Brea).

Sooo I would go with Bria. I read it as Bree-uh.


----------



## sue_88

Breea, or Brea :flower:


----------



## lalaland09

I like Bria


----------



## Cheska

Brea x


----------



## discoclare

Brea


----------



## faith82

My little girls name is Priya (pronounced the same but with a 'p' instead) I know someone that spells it Preeya so you could spell your little girls name briya or breeya aswell x


----------



## Grieving30

Bria or Brea. :)


----------



## stiletto_mom

Bria or Briah.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hmm I like how it sounds but none of the spellings are really doing it for me.

I do think there should either be the double e or the Y added to really show the "bree-yah' pronunciation, otherwise I would read it as Bry-ah 

I'd go with Breea or Breeyah
I do know a girl named Riya (Ree-yah) so I suppose Briya could work too, just don't like how it looks.


----------



## CordeliaJ

I think Bria as it's the prettiest spelling. I doubt anyone wouldn't know how to pronounce it either because it's usually short for Brianna (which is pronounced bree-anna).


----------



## sugarplumbum

I would say Bria but only because I have a 6 yr old daughter called Briar :thumbup:. xx


----------

